

Show HN: The Cross Browser Handbook - dherken
http://www.crossbrowserbook.com

======
nathanbarry
Congrats on launching the book!

The landing page looks really familiar...[1] It's fine, but next time please
ask before borrowing my code and designs.

Good luck with the launch. I hope you sell a lot of copies.

-Nathan

[1] <http://nathanbarry.com/app-design-handbook>

~~~
dherken
How embarrassing :D That happens if one get's the courage to create a book by
reading all your blogposts...

I'm sorry...

~~~
k3n
Did you make some changes?

What I'm seeing doesn't look that much like the other guy's page...

~~~
aculver
Please go through and compare the two pages section by section and by the end
of the page I think you'll see that the design is not just inspired by
Nathan's page, but an unattributed derivative work.

~~~
k3n
Are we talking about the same thing?

<http://www.crossbrowserbook.com/>

and

<http://nathanbarry.com/app-design-handbook/>

???

Can you list a few items that you think are unique on the original site? I'm
really struggling here.

------
blauwbilgorgel
Some accessibility, usability, SEO and compatibility issues you might want to
take a look at:

\- Check out your favicon, it doesn't work in IE8, perhaps due to non-standard
size, mime-type or non-ico format.

\- Strip out the inline CSS.

\- The Gothic font has no solid baseline in IE8. The individual letters jump
up and down 2-3 px. Perhaps a Fontsquirrel issue?

\- The social media buttons hug the browser toolbar. In some browsers there is
just a few pixels between clicking Tweet and clicking a bookmark.

\- Add alt-attributes to all images, empty if decorative. Specifying width and
height will help with rendering or when the images won't load.

\- Test your site with noscript. The fall-back font isn't sized properly and
lacks enough line-height, so sentences overlap and lay-out breaks.

\- Did you forget to style your footer? It uses the browser standard Times New
Roman font for me.

\- Declare (UTF-8) charset at the document level.

\- <a name="foo"> for internal anchors is obsolete.

\- Add spacing between links and words: "$129<span>Buy It</span>" or else
without styling or for screenreaders it will read: "$129Buy it"

\- If you want to support older browsers lack of PNG alpha support, simply
bake your PNG's with the website background, convert to 8-bit or add PNG alpha
support with javascript or .htc

\- Specify canonical or make sure your site serves only one unique page per
URL: non-www and www redirects, remove or add trailing slashes, "index" added
to the URL's or without, use lowercase in your URL's (both uppercase and
lowercase letters return the same page). A combination of the above can result
in 256+ different URL's returning the same page.

\- Encode spaces or replace them with dashes, for example when linking to your
sample chapter PDF.

\- <http://www.crossbrowserbook.com/Knowledge/index> renders differently in
different browsers (whitespace near the end). It also lacks a header or
footer, so no way to return: visitor trap. On that page a spelling error
"startet".

\- Consider using summary, <thead> and <tbody> for relational tables, like the
browsersupport tables. No alt-attribute on the browser logo's makes this table
unusable for the vision impaired.

\- Facebook button is in German.

\- Study your pagetitles and see if you can target them more. Consider adding
the site title. Consider adding a meta description. Consider adding a sample
chapter as HTML content to the website. Consider supporting Chrome Frame and
future versions of IE (<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible"
content="IE=Edge,chrome=1" />).

------
WrkInProgress
Looks pretty promising.

Would be helpful if you could expand on the code templates and code workshops,
since it effectively costs double the price of just the book.

Best of luck.

------
ejpastorino
Seems very promising!

A few samples or demo code would be great though. Just to check how
basic/intermeditate/advance code and concepts are.

